# My New Babies



## Renegayde (May 23, 2009)

here are the new babies I got from Monsoon Flora......the seedlings are Paph Ria they were in a compot and now are potted up individually....the 3 compots are Phrag Geralda x wallisii.....Paph Hsinying Dragon "Chlorophyll" x sukhakulii v Alba "Wisp".....and Paph victoria-regina "Twisty" x dianthum "Paean"


----------



## tocarmar (May 23, 2009)

Todd,
Very Healthy looking seedlings!!They sound like they will be interesting to see the blooms.

Tom


----------



## Renegayde (May 23, 2009)

Monsoon will now pot up any flask you buy so I took advantage of that and let them pot those 3.........thought it was better than either having them shipped in flask or having them deflasked and shipped bare root


----------



## tocarmar (May 23, 2009)

I saw that on their website. I would take advantage of it also, would save alot of time & for the extra few bucks it is worth it.

Tom


----------



## bcostello (May 23, 2009)

Todd hope you don't mind me joining in on the new babies.

I bought 2 compots and 1 flask put into a compot from Monsoon Flora also.

This was compot Paph Pink Sky





Paph Ria




I had enough tiny babies to make another compot of Paph Ria






and the deflasked Phrag Ruaudiere


----------



## Renegayde (May 23, 2009)

grrrrrrrrrrrrr.....LOL that Phrag Ruaudiere was the other flask I wanted but it had sold out already.....guess you got it...how as your Paph Ria compot? mine had some awesome roots on it....a couple of the seedlings are planted in slightly larger pots than I would like just because of the roots.....looks to me like you got some great seedlings there Brenda!!! looks like you might have done the same thing I did....sticking the smaller seedlings back into Monsoons potting medium


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2009)

Yummy!


----------



## biothanasis (May 23, 2009)

:clap: Very nice promising seedlings!!! :clap:


----------



## bcostello (May 23, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> ...how as your Paph Ria compot? mine had some awesome roots on it....a couple of the seedlings are planted in slightly larger pots than I would like just because of the roots.....




yes, the roots were amazing. I had to curl the roots around to get them in the pots.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2009)

Phrag. Ruaudiere is a new one for me -- I had to look it up: Hanne Popow x wallisii. Sounds very cool.


----------



## JeanLux (May 24, 2009)

very nice!!! a LOT of young, small stuff for both of you!!! Jean


----------

